# Carb problems with my bolens?



## Bolens1476 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi,
I have a 1476 Bolens large frame tractor, i just recently rebuilt the carb but now it seems it has a carb problem.
When the tractor goes up medium slopes, or if it's really bumpy the engine will lose drastic power and slow down...
I was figuring possibly it's running to rich? i'm not sure, there's no leaks and the jets are all set right.
Any help would be appreciated, Thanks rob.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

If it's throwing black exhaust ,it's too rich,but if not,I'd check the float level..it could be starving for fuel.


----------

